# powder paint



## jim426 (Jan 10, 2006)

Did any of you powder painter have the problem of the paint wanting to run, I like to dip my blades 2to 4 times to get the effect I'm after maybe sprinkle this and that on top while still warm, so I get several made up place in the oven and keep my eye on them, sure enough the paint starts to blend together, I've try to lower the heat on the oven to the point it doesn't run but I'm not sure there cure. Do you powder painter have this problem or I'm I all along here? If some one got an anwser I would like to hear it . Thanks Jim


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You can only stack up so much powder paint on blades and lures.
The weight of the paint and gravity takes over.
Heat has nothing to do with it.
Look into some UV paint to get the color combo you want.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

you can also mix the powders to change the colors. It's not as easy as doing it with liquid paint but you can mix certain colors. I use mostly candy colors so I keep the "flash" of the blade but I mix yellow and red for a burnt orange color and also red and blue for a purple. 

Play around with it and see if you can get the same effect as the multiple layers you are using now.


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

Jim,

I had the same problem putting powder paint on spoons. I have better luck curing each color before adding the next.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

jim426 said:


> Did any of you powder painter have the problem of the paint wanting to run, I like to dip my blades 2to 4 times to get the effect I'm after maybe sprinkle this and that on top while still warm, so I get several made up place in the oven and keep my eye on them, sure enough the paint starts to blend together, I've try to lower the heat on the oven to the point it doesn't run but I'm not sure there cure. Do you powder painter have this problem or I'm I all along here? If some one got an anwser I would like to hear it . Thanks Jim


Jim, I'm new here, and maybe I can help. I've been powder painting jigs and spinnerbaits going on 4 years. If you have paint that is running, than you have too much paint on whether it's spoons or jigs, it doesn't matter. You do not need to dip your blades (4) times. One coat should be more than enough, unless you are using fluorescent colors, then you would need to do a white base coat. If you need more help you can PM me and I will show you what can be done with powder paint. You can also look at my avatar. That is all powder paint with a 5 -6 color process, with epoxy finish coat. I hope this helps.


----------

